# I'm new here, but I have a poem to share :3



## loveBradforever (Oct 6, 2010)

Black mane
tickles my neck,
and hides my face from the world,
if only for a moment.

-----^ thats my fave part!
http://www.horseforum.com/#ixzz11iwAA1jS​


----------

